
British supermarket Ocado is using robots to make online grocery shopping faster - johnny313
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/8/17331250/automated-warehouses-jobs-ocado-andover-amazon
======
ggm
The video was disappointing because how little of the pickup and put-down it
showed. It also interlaced the experimental picker arm, which the _article_
makes much clearer isn't really in deployment. This is a box picker for humans
to use to have boxes put in front of them, to pick from.

not that it isn't super good. I could believe an Amazon scale warehouse could
do this. May do this, perhaps less effectively for the older ones.

or the British Library could do this, for books. It obviously works at scale
for any 'find me this UPN' in some storage method.

the video just needed a bit MOAR IMNSHO. the footage of the robots was cute,
but we need to see them do the lift-and-drop work too.

I think the best question a commodity supplier in bulk could be asked is "how
can we change packaging to make it easier for 'bots to pick-and-place" so that
the robot arm and suction cup model can feed back into package and unit-
packaging design decisions.

